# My SEC Predictions



## LanierSpots (May 29, 2010)

East

Georgia	11-1
Florida	10-2
South Carolina	8-4
Tennessee     7-5
Kentucky	6-6
Vandy    4-8



WEST
Alabama	  11-1
Arkansas  9-3 
Auburn  9-3
LSU  8-4
Mississippi  7-5
Mississippi State	6-6


----------



## ACguy (May 29, 2010)

I agree with most of your predictions besides UGA .

East
1.UF  10-2 
2. SC 8-4 
3. UGA 7-5
4. Tenn 7-5
5.Kentucky 7-5 
6.Vandy  2-10

West
1. Bama 10-2
2. ARK 9-3
3. LSU 8-4
4. Aub 8-4
5. Miss 7-5
6. MSU 6-6


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 29, 2010)

I like it!!!  Who you got the Dawgs losing to?


----------



## LanierSpots (May 29, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> I like it!!!  Who you got the Dawgs losing to?



Auburn at home to break the 4 game losing streak..  We are still one game ahead of you all time.  Cant let it get tied.  hahaha


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 29, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Auburn at home to break the 4 game losing streak..  We are still one game ahead of you all time.  Cant let it get tied.  hahaha



I still like it!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (May 29, 2010)

I cant say I like it.  Anytime Bama is higher on the pole than the Tigers, I hate it.  hahaha....  

It hurts..


----------



## AccUbonD (May 29, 2010)

hahaha nice avatar Lanier.


----------



## stepup (May 29, 2010)

I think all are pretty accurate but I think UGA 10-2. Loses to Auburn and to south carolina.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Sorry, I haven't quit laughing enough to post all of the teams after reading the OP's "Georgia 11-1"....


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 29, 2010)

The main problem I see with Georgia at 11-1 or 10-2 is their ability get out played by someone, they should not lose too, somewhere along the way.


----------



## sandhillmike (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I haven't quit laughing enough to post all of the teams after reading the OP's "Georgia 11-1"....



and he isn't even a Mutt fan.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 30, 2010)

Hey guys, whatever happened to Comeaux??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey guys, whatever happened to Comeaux??


 
He's travelling all of the time. Talked to him on Thursday.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 30, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I agree with most of your predictions besides UGA .
> East
> 1.UF  10-2
> 2. SC 8-4
> ...



I'm shocked.


----------



## ACguy (May 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm shocked.



Why don't you tell us your prediction ? Why are you shocked. Last year I thought UGA would go 8-4 and they could not even do that good . The year before I thought they would have won the BCSNC if they beat UF . I even bet on them to win the BCSNC . Good thing I bet on UF too  .


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 30, 2010)

Gracias Miguel for the info.How are Don and Sancho??


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jun 1, 2010)

and whos bama ganna lose to? i dont think georgia will go 10 and 2 rookie qb makes rookie mistakes. maybe 8 and 4 and look for lsu to rise i think there ganna be the surprise of the year.


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jun 5, 2010)

lanier, does south carolina beat clemson 2 years in a row(being the first time thats happened since like the 70's) in death valley???


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 6, 2010)

Bamafan4life, excuse me BUT wasn't Bama's QB last year a rookie?


----------



## ACguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Bamafan4life, excuse me BUT wasn't Bama's QB last year a rookie?




Are you trying to compare the 2010 UGA team to the 2009 Bama team ?
What are your SEC predictions?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hah! 

G-Mac a "rookie"  


91 days til Bama's first game!!! 

See you in the woods...

RTR

Ron


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 6, 2010)

Answer my question and I'll give you my prediction.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes Sugar hill,...Mac was indeed a rookie,...and he made a few rookie mistakes, and went through 5 games before he could put it back together,..._BUT_ he had a Defense(arguably the best in the Country), and a Heisman winner at running back, a #2 back who could win the Heisman, a top 3 receiving corp and _The_ Best Coach currently in College football...pups don't have any of that.
Your guy may succeed, but it will be a tall order.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jun 7, 2010)

Yea but he wasnt fresh out of highschool he had had 3 years of practicing with the sec, and he got into a few games.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jun 7, 2010)

I also like georgia and any other sec team except tennessee, but them dawg fans always think there going to be better than what they are. i say georgia will be the second best team in the east behind florida.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 7, 2010)

sugar hilldawg said:


> bamafan4life, excuse me but wasn't bama's qb last year a rookie?





marlin_444 said:


> hah!
> 
> G-mac a "rookie" :d
> 
> ...





sugar hilldawg said:


> answer my question and i'll give you my prediction.





ripperiii said:


> yes sugar hill,...mac was indeed a rookie,...and he made a few rookie mistakes, and went through 5 games before he could put it back together,..._but_ he had a defense(arguably the best in the country), and a heisman winner at running back, a #2 back who could win the heisman, a top 3 receiving corp and _the_ best coach currently in college football...pups don't have any of that.
> Your guy may succeed, but it will be a tall order.





bamafan4life said:


> yea but he wasnt fresh out of highschool he had had 3 years of practicing with the sec, and he got into a few games.



exactly!!!

Rtr


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey guys, whatever happened to Comeaux??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's travelling all of the time. Talked to him on Thursday.



Hey guys, hope you all are doing well. Can't wait for football season to begin. I travel just about every week now and haven't been on much lately, but I am still here. GEAUX TIGERS!!! 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot.... GEORGIA really does suck!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 9, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> East
> 
> Georgia	11-1
> Florida	10-2
> ...





Lanier, I am not saying Bama will go undefeated, but I am curious to see who you have beating them.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Lanier, I am not saying Bama will go undefeated, but I am curious to see who you have beating them.



LSU and the Hat of course...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 9, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Lanier, I am not saying Bama will go undefeated, but I am curious to see who you have beating them.



The Barn


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 9, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Lanier, I am not saying Bama will go undefeated, but I am curious to see who you have beating them.



I think Carolina will have a good chance of beating them since the game is at home this year.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Ripper III, you're trying to say that Bama had a better receiving corps than UGA? That's where opinion comes in and BTW Murray has had a year to soak up the play book so he ain't as green as you think.As you will also see, our RB's will turn out to be just as good as Bama's too, and as far as coaching, I would put Richt up against Saban any day BUT I will agree that CMR kept Martinez, Jancek and Fabris two years too long.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Good to hear from you again Comeaux! Who y'all gonna get when The Hat is sent packing after next year??


----------



## ACguy (Jun 9, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Ripper III, you're trying to say that Bama had a better receiving corps than UGA? That's where opinion comes in and BTW Murray has had a year to soak up the play book so he ain't as green as you think.*As you will also see, our RB's will turn out to be just as good as Bama's too, and as far as coaching, I would put Richt up against Saban any day *BUT I will agree that CMR kept Martinez, Jancek and Fabris two years too long.




All of that is your opinion.  He answered your question so tell us your SEC predictions. Maybe it will be as funny as your statement in bold .


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 9, 2010)

He's been drinking the kool-aid.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 9, 2010)

UF/UA in the SECCG with UGA and SC having outside shots in the East depending on how things shake out with the bounce of an oblong ball.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 9, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Ripper III, you're trying to say that Bama had a better receiving corps than UGA? That's where opinion comes in and BTW Murray has had a year to soak up the play book so he ain't as green as you think.As you will also see, our RB's will turn out to be just as good as Bama's too, and as far as coaching, I would put Richt up against Saban any day BUT I will agree that CMR kept Martinez, Jancek and Fabris two years too long.



LOL,,,,you have got to be kidding me. 

Dont know where to begin.

Bartender,,,,,,,,,,,,i have what he's drinking.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 9, 2010)

Sugar hill...I applaud your loyalty and optimism

...and that is all I have to say about that

...by the way,...where are your predictions


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

RB's are always only as good as the O-line. UGA has a good o-line this year; but just how good they are won't be seen until September. If the big uglies produce like they are supposed to, then UGA may have much better RB's, and season than anyone expects. The defense will be markedly improved, because IMHO it won't necessarily be the talent they play with. They will play with more passion and emotion than they have in the last few seasons.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 10, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> RB's are always only as good as the O-line. UGA has a good o-line this year; but just how good they are won't be seen until September. If the big uglies produce like they are supposed to, then UGA may have much better RB's, and season than anyone expects. The defense will be markedly improved, because IMHO it won't necessarily be the talent they play with. They will play with more passion and emotion than they have in the last few seasons.



agreed,...but our two running backs are good because of their yards after contact...


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 10, 2010)

I predict the Dawgs and the Tide to meet in the SEC championship undefeted , ranked #1 and #2 and UGA to win by 4!!!!!!!
Mark My words.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 10, 2010)

bilgerat said:


> I predict the Dawgs and the Tide to meet in the SEC championship undefeted , ranked #1 and #2 and UGA to win by 4!!!!!!!
> Mark My words.



Can I mark that with a little wager?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> As you will also see, our RB's will turn out to be just as good as Bama's too, and as far as coaching, I would put Richt up against Saban any day BUT I will agree that CMR kept Martinez, Jancek and Fabris two years too long.



Caleb or Washaun winning the Heisman this year?  

and are you serious?  Richt is as good as Saban?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> agreed,...but our two running backs are good because of their yards after contact...



I agree.  But don't forget what happened to Bama against the Utes. Y'all lost the heart of your O-line that year and got slammed by an inferior team. We both have seen average backs made to look like All-Americans when they a running behind a great o-line. Not taking anything away from your two RB's, but without that good line Nikky has, those two boys might not look as good.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 10, 2010)

you guys are assuming UGA's o-line stays around, too...  we've been hearing that the oline in Athens was going to be good every year for the last 8 or so.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 10, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you guys are assuming UGA's o-line stays around, too...  we've been hearing that the oline in Athens was going to be good every year for the last 8 or so.



The key is staying healthy which UGA has had trouble doing over the last few years. By the way, Bama lost there best linemen in Andre Smith, Antoine Caldwell and others from their 2008 team and everyone thought that the o line would be the weakness of the 2009 team.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey Doc, the Dawgs ran all over your weak yellow jackets didn't they,  you're an ACC guy and trying to put down the DAWGS.   MAN Bartender, I'll have what he's drinking.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

I hear what Doc is saying, and he is right to a point. Fairhope stated the problem though: health. Bama lost two guys prior to the SECCG game and lost to UF, then they lose another O lineman before the Utah game, and it cost them big time. The O-line is the heart of any team. GT's offense wouldn't be for squat without quick, smart, O linemen. UGA hasn't had a complete, healthy offensive line in Lord knows how long, and this is the year of a "must have" offensive line for UGA.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like AC has a crush on you now Sugar Hill.  All I can say is, it's good to not be the object of his obsession anymore.

The remarks about the line are valid.  We've been waiting for the line to be what they were billed as for a while and it never really has come together.  Now the simple minded ie Jeff Schultz like to argue that Stacy Searles is to O line coaches what Willie was to DCs.  I don't buy it.  Searles was good enough for Saban and there is no shortage of people hailing Saban around here so that's that.

The last two years the O line has constantly been shuffled and reshuffled due to injuries.  In one respect, Trinton Sturdivant has been at the center of it.  By the end of the season when the same guys have been playing in the same spots for a bit, the line has looked good.  

Now this is usually where we get the argument that we just don't have the talent.  Really?  LOL.  Florida had a good defense last year.  I think we can all agree on that.  When we ran the ball against UF, we did so pretty easily.  So that pretty much shoots the talent gap argument to pieces.

One area that I do hold our coaches accountable  as far as our lines in the past is depth.  If two starters were hurt, we were done.  That's not so much the case anymore but we have had a lot of moving guys around and even with depth, it can take a while to get the right people in the right spots.  People who have actually played football know that the O line depends on continuity and the same guys getting reps together more than any other unit on the field.  That's just the nature of the beast.

As far as running backs are concerned, yall laugh at your own peril when it comes to King and Ealy.  Anybody who is willing to be honest with themselves can see that those are two seriously talented running backs.  I'm not worried about comparing them to anybody.  I'll take them any day.  QB is my concern on offense.  Not O line, and definitely not running back.  As Aaron Murray goes, so will the Dawg offense go.  If he is up to the challenge, we'll have a good offense.  And make no mistake, we will not be able to get buy on Murray just being a "game manager" all season.  Yes that's essentially what we are gonna want from him a lot of the time, but we all know, a time will come this year that Murray is gonna have to be the guy it will all depend on him.  I imagine there wil be at least one game that is gonna come down to whether or not he has what it takes.  Hopefully it's later rather than sooner.  Or maybe I should hope for sooner seeing as how that's the lightest part of the schedule.  I am ready for some football.  Go Dawgs!!  May the fleas of 1,000 camels infest Little Hitler's crotch.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 10, 2010)

Got no problem with Searles, and your backs will be good as usual...great?...remains to be seen.
Mcbuck, losing those lineman certainly did not help, but their loss is not the reason for our defeat by UF...They beat us in the 4th quarter.
Utah was lost before kick-off.
BAMA replaced 3 NFL lineman and won the NC...although the OL struggled in the first half of the season.
The injury bug seems to have a nest at UGA,...can't quiet figure out why that is,...conditioning?
Georgia State got the QB that you doggies would have loved to have gotten.
If you guys can stay healthy,...then I see a 2 loss season, maybe 3.
SGD...who is "little Hitler"...I suspect that he would be the last Coach that you would want to face in a mean and aggitated state


----------



## ACguy (Jun 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> *Looks like AC has a crush on you now Sugar Hill.  All I can say is, it's good to not be the object of his obsession anymore.*
> The remarks about the line are valid.  We've been waiting for the line to be what they were billed as for a while and it never really has come together.  Now the simple minded ie Jeff Schultz like to argue that Stacy Searles is to O line coaches what Willie was to DCs.  I don't buy it.  Searles was good enough for Saban and there is no shortage of people hailing Saban around here so that's that.
> 
> The last two years the O line has constantly been shuffled and reshuffled due to injuries.  In one respect, Trinton Sturdivant has been at the center of it.  By the end of the season when the same guys have been playing in the same spots for a bit, the line has looked good.
> ...



Everyone is laughing at his statements . If you would stop being a homer I would not mess with you. 

Who says you guys don't have the talent has? I think your problem is coaching. Do you think you have less talent then UF or does UF have better coaches. 

UGA averaged 3.7 YPC against UF last year. Normally it's not hard to run on a team that is killing you like UF did to UGA last year 41-17.

Where is your prediction?


----------



## bukhuntr (Jun 10, 2010)

Mine

East

Georgia 10-2
South Carolina 9-3
Florida 8-4
Tennessee 6-6
Kentucky 6-6
Vandy 5-7



WEST
LSU 10-2
Alabama 9-3
Auburn 9-3
Arkansas 8-4
Mississippi 5-7
Mississippi State 7-5


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 10, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Everyone is laughing at his statements . If you would stop being a homer I would not mess with you.
> Who says you guys don't have the talent has? I think your problem is coaching. Do you think you have less talent then UF or does UF have better coaches.
> 
> UGA averaged 3.7 YPC against UF last year. Normally it's not hard to run on a team that is killing you like UF did to UGA last year 41-17.
> ...



Well you know how he feels don't you?

There is not an emoticon that does that statement justice.  I'll just say, take your own advice.

I predict that ACguy continues to be a an absolute homer to the point that it makes you want to throw up.  All the while spouting about how objective he is.

I love how revisionist you are.  If UGA rns the ball against UF it can be dimissed.  If UF runs the ball it's because yall are just so awsome.  Yeah I'm the homer.  You're not one at all.  You make me laugh.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 10, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Got no problem with Searles, and your backs will be good as usual...great?...remains to be seen.
> Mcbuck, losing those lineman certainly did not help, but their loss is not the reason for our defeat by UF...They beat us in the 4th quarter.
> Utah was lost before kick-off.
> BAMA replaced 3 NFL lineman and won the NC...although the OL struggled in the first half of the season.
> ...



Little Hitler would be ACguy's hero, Oscar Meyer.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well you know how he feels don't you?
> 
> There is not an emoticon that does that statement justice.  I'll just say, take your own advice.
> 
> ...



So 3.7 YPC is impressive to you ?  Who picked their team to win the SEC championship last year and had their teams go 7-5(4-4) ? Where did I make a statement as dumb as your boys ?  What have I said that made me sound like a homer? So are you going to show us your predictions or you scared of looking as bad as you did last year ? 

Go ahead and change the subject and call me names like always


----------



## ACguy (Jun 10, 2010)

bukhuntr said:


> Mine
> 
> East
> 
> ...



Did you mean 5-7 for MSU ? You have them last behind a 
5-7 team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2010)

ACguy said:


> So 3.7 YPC is impressive to you ?  Who picked their team to win the SEC championship last year and had their teams go 7-5(4-4) ? Where did I make a statement as dumb as your boys ?  What have I said that made me sound like a homer? So are you going to show us your predictions or you scared of looking as bad as you did last year ?
> Go ahead and change the subject and call me names like always



I love this.  I'll take them one at a time.

Me.  Big deal.  You seriously need to get over it.

Wow.  Um, pretty much every time you post.  Hey you asked.

An easier way to answer that question would be to tell you when you have not sounded like a complete kool aid drinking homer.  I think there have been like three times.

That last question is pretty presumptuous.  That implies that I care what you think.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jun 11, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Ripper III, you're trying to say that Bama had a better receiving corps than UGA? That's where opinion comes in and BTW Murray has had a year to soak up the play book so he ain't as green as you think.As you will also see, our RB's will turn out to be just as good as Bama's too, and as far as coaching, I would put Richt up against Saban any day BUT I will agree that CMR kept Martinez, Jancek and Fabris two years too long.




Thats the stupidest thing ive ever heard., your saying that your RBs will be the best there is and that one of them will be the best player in college football and your coach who if dont win this year will probly be fired against a coach who has won 2 national championships in the last decade?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Hey Doc, the Dawgs ran all over your weak yellow jackets didn't they,  you're an ACC guy and trying to put down the DAWGS.   MAN Bartender, I'll have what he's drinking.



For the billionth time, I'm not an ACC guy.  I'm a Georgia Tech fan.  Only losers hitch their wagons to the guys who go out and do the winning FOR their conference.

Think about it.  Let it sink in.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love this.  I'll take them one at a time.
> 
> Me.  Big deal.  You seriously need to get over it.
> 
> ...



So show me some of these homer post I have made. I already told you about 1 homer post you made and you admitted too it. Good luck


I new you would be scared to make your predictions after what happen last year  .


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 11, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> For the billionth time, I'm not an ACC guy.  I'm a Georgia Tech fan.  Only losers hitch their wagons to the guys who go out and do the winning FOR their conference.
> 
> Think about it.  Let it sink in.



Only because your conference is pathetic and gives you no reason to be proud of it...don't worry the re-alignment will take care of the ACC for you.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Looks like AC has a crush on you now Sugar Hill.  All I can say is, it's good to not be the object of his obsession anymore.
> 
> The remarks about the line are valid.  We've been waiting for the line to be what they were billed as for a while and it never really has come together.  Now the simple minded ie Jeff Schultz like to argue that Stacy Searles is to O line coaches what Willie was to DCs.  I don't buy it.  Searles was good enough for Saban and there is no shortage of people hailing Saban around here so that's that.
> 
> ...



Can you explain to me why you think UGA ran the ball so easy on UF's defense last year ?
UGA had 121 yards on 33 carries for an average of 3.7 yards and 0 TDs .
UF held UGA to a yard under their average for the year of 4.68 .


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Can you explain to me why you think UGA ran the ball so easy on UF's defense last year ?
> UGA had 121 yards on 33 carries for an average of 3.7 yards and 0 TDs .
> UF held UGA to a yard under their average for the year of 4.68 .



Congratulations.  You constantly talk about how bad we suck yet here you are patting yourself on the back because you held us under our average.

Which one is it koo koo bird?

So 121 yards is a crappy game for the running backs?  We should all be so lucky.

As homer post number one, I offer this lunacy.  121 yards on the ground but supposedly we couldn't do anything on the ground against your mighty gators.  If you don't see how that's being a homer you're even more of a true believer than I thought.  UGA and UF can do the same thing and you'll brag about UF doing it and heap your doo doo on UGA for it.  

Remind me what it is that I'm supposedly "scared" of little fella.  That  some faceless,over opinionated, arm chair amatuer will say something about me?  Yeah I'm terrified.

Why don't you wax philisophical about how the only reason we got Nick Marshall is because nobody else would ever want him.  LOL.  Yeah I'm terrified of what you might say because you're so smart.  LOL.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Congratulations.  You constantly talk about how bad we suck yet here you are patting yourself on the back because you held us under our average.
> 
> Which one is it koo koo bird?
> 
> ...



 your making stuff up . I am not patting UF on the back . I don't think UGA sucks but I think they are not as good as most UGA fans think. 


Where did I say " UGA could not do anything on the ground against UF ? " 

You said " When we ran the ball against UF, we did so pretty easily" 

I just posted the stats to show you that that is not true . 

Atleast give us your UGA prediction. Or can you only comment on other peoples predictions ? Your are probly scared of making your self look like a fool like you did with your predictions last year. Or do you have another excuse ?

A team with 121 yards rushing per game would be  ranked 92nd . So I geuss you could call that crappy if you want. http://web1.ncaa.org/mfb/natlRank.jsp?year=2009&rpt=IA_teamrush&site=org&div=IA&dest=O


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes indeed I am saying that.It's AMAZING how fast you people get your butt on your shoulders and start thinking that it's gonna be like it was in the 70's when the Bear was running things------ I got news for you, it ain't gonna be that way!!!!!!!!!!! There WILL be a drop off in production offensively for Bama. And just what receiver on your team is better that AJ Green and just what 2nd team receiver on your team do you think is better than EITHER T. King or R.Wooten?UGA fans have just as high expectations as UA UF fans and if this keeps up much longer we WILL send CMR packing!! I am just so fortunate to be alive when the ascendency of bama football returns. Pass me that bowl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jun 13, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Yes indeed I am saying that.It's AMAZING how fast you people get your butt on your shoulders and start thinking that it's gonna be like it was in the 70's when the Bear was running things------ I got news for you, it ain't gonna be that way!!!!!!!!!!! There WILL be a drop off in production offensively for Bama. And just what receiver on your team is better that AJ Green and just what 2nd team receiver on your team do you think is better than EITHER T. King or R.Wooten?UGA fans have just as high expectations as UA UF fans and if this keeps up much longer we WILL send CMR packing!! I am just so fortunate to be alive when the ascendency of bama football returns. Pass me that bowl!!!!!!!!






Yea but we got a quarterback that can actually throw it to a reciever. btw this a.j mcarron our back up quarterback is going to be the best quarterback to come through alabama since probly thiesman, but thats a debate for next year lol


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 13, 2010)

And we don't?  He just fell off a turnip truck when he was passing through Athens didn't he?. Why is A.J. Whatshisface a back up??The QB y'all got starting now is by no means a world beater.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 13, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> And we don't?  He just fell off a turnip truck when he was passing through Athens didn't he?. Why is A.J. Whatshisface a back up??The QB y'all got starting now is by no means a world beater.



I have been watching last years repeats this week on CBSC network.  I don't think he is the best QB to ever play the game but he is a leader and clutch performer.  The thing everyone forgets is this is a TEAM sport.  Best QB in the world with a crappy OL is not going to look good.  You saying you would prefer a cox or an unproven QB over him?  Don't let emotion cloud your judgement.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 13, 2010)

sugar hill dawg...lil early to be hittin the sauce
I would absolutely put JJones, MMaze,Colin Peak up against anything the dawgs trotted out last season,...in terms of game winning/changing plays, unfortunately there is no stat kept for such plays and knowing that you didn't watch the Tide, you would have absolutely no idea of what I'm talking about. You lil doggies are big on trotting out stats for you pups...(winning % seems to be absent from most of your conversations)
As to Saban's ability to win as Bear won,...probably won't happen ( Bear had the great advantage non-limited scholarships as did all coaches of that era), but hey, when is the last time UGA put together back to back undefeated regular seasons,...or anyother team for that matter?      
You must be some sort of savant,...for you are the only person predicting a "drop-off" in BAMA's offensive production...a drop off in defensive numbers probably, but Offensive?  
I am glad that you are around to see BAMA's return to dominancy just be honest enough to admit it


----------



## thrillin007 (Jun 13, 2010)

Coming from one of the biggest DAWG fans around, I just can't see the Dawgs going 11-1. Sure we have the best kicker, the best punter, and arguably the best wide receiver in the country but we have no certainty on reliability at QB and no running game. Come on....really? Washawn Ealey and Kaleb King? Kaleb is not even listed as the number 2 guy right now. I think its Dontavius Jackson. I will give you that the O-Line and the defense will probably be the best we have seen it in quite some time but you can't win with a one dimensional offense, much less a zero dimensioanl offense which is what we appear to have at the moment. Only thing the Dawgs have in our favor this year is that the SEC East is a lot weaker than in recent years and the Dawgs have a favorable schedule that might get us in the SEC championship. I give the Dawgs 10-2 at best and maybe even 9-3 but I feel 11-1 just insn't fathomable.


----------



## thrillin007 (Jun 13, 2010)

So I apologize...Kaleb King is now listed as the #2 back, my mistake...so what...what has he shown us he can do in Athens besides get injured every other game? Still not feeling it guys....sorry just personal opinion and a lil southern honesty that's all.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 13, 2010)

Bamafan4life said:


> Yea but we got a quarterback that can actually throw it to a reciever. btw this a.j mcarron our back up quarterback is going to be the best quarterback to come through alabama since probly thiesman, but thats a debate for next year lol



He played for Notre Dame but who cares your on a roll!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 13, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> He played for Notre Dame but who cares your on a roll!!!



I was wondering if I missed something with Theisman. I agree, let him go he is on a roll. RTR


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Just call me Nostradawgus, Ripper III, you guys have a schedule that will guarantee that you'll have a fall off (Have you seen it)? Oh yeah, I forgot, you guys are Bama and every team will just fall at your feet, I'm sorry dude.You really want to put Collin Peek up against Orson Charles??


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 13, 2010)

How may games did Orson Charles win/postively change for the dawgs?...Peek was clutch, turning two games and icing the SECC, Charles?.....
I am somewhat familiar with our schedule, and it appears to be moderately more difficult than last season...on the surface, adn every team will be gunning for us, so what? they did that last season and the season before as well, oh, except for your dawgs, they took us a little too lightly, just wanted to make sure they looked good for TV,...you know, black shirts and all...
p.s. you really want to put King and who ever up against Ingram and Richardson?
If your O-line improves then you may improve your running stats...will it be enough?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 13, 2010)

I wouldn't put King against them , I'd put Ealey against them.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 14, 2010)

The end times are approaching, a Gator fan telling people how to get along.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 14, 2010)

ACguy said:


> your making stuff up . I am not patting UF on the back . I don't think UGA sucks but I think they are not as good as most UGA fans think.
> 
> 
> Where did I say " UGA could not do anything on the ground against UF ? "
> ...



So now I'm a FOOL?  Son you aint worth another minute of my time.  I enjoy some good banter but clearly you just aren't much of a man.

Post all the smilies you want.  Arguing with such a small person can only lead to bad things.  Every time something bad happens for Florida, I'll just enjoy knowing how much it's bugging you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 14, 2010)

Orson Charles had a pretty good season and was a true freshman.  

Caleb King had a good year too.  They just did.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Orson Charles had a pretty good season and was a true freshman.
> 
> Caleb King had a good year too.  They just did.


Agreed, I was not knocking them,...but the question was asked as to who I would prefer,...unequivocally i would take JJ , Marquis and Peek over those players, and it is a no brainer that i would take Ingram and Richardson over any combo in College football,...Didn't Texas have teh #1 rated defense vs the run?...both of those guys rushed for over 100 yds,...and JJ vs. AJ? when JJ is healthy he is a dominant force, fast and physical, AJ is very good, elite in fact, but he would not fit as well as JJ in BAMA's style of football,...JJ single handedly won a game for us and was crucial in several others, and Ingram single handedly beat South Carolina, rushing the ball 5 straight plays.
Ask the gators who they had rather defend,...AJ or JJ?
(not rhetorical, I really would be interested to hear)


----------



## ACguy (Jun 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> So now I'm a FOOL?  Son you aint worth another minute of my time.  I enjoy some good banter but clearly you just aren't much of a man.
> 
> Post all the smilies you want.  Arguing with such a small person can only lead to bad things.  Every time something bad happens for Florida, I'll just enjoy knowing how much it's bugging you.



Yes you make your self look like a fool. You make up stuff and say that I said it but you can't show me where I said it. 

Big surprise you know your wrong so you give up and call me names  . I was really hoping you would show me some of my homer statements or explain to me how UGA ran the ball easily on UF's defense last year. I thought maybe you would show me where I said " UGA could not do anything on the ground against UF  " but I geuss it's hard when it's something you made up in your head.


----------



## DeWalt (Jun 14, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> The end times are approaching, a Gator fan telling people how to get along.



You kinda remind me of this guy...


----------



## ACguy (Jun 14, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Ask the gators who they had rather defend,...AJ or JJ?
> (not rhetorical, I really would be interested to hear)



Gator fans are bias , we wanted JJ bad but he pick Bama  . 

I think the Bama and UGA are pretty even at WR. Looking at the recruiting classes from the last 3 years Bama looks like they have recruited better.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 14, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Ask the gators who they had rather defend,...AJ or JJ?
> (not rhetorical, I really would be interested to hear)



JJ is a big physical WR,,,but i think AJ is the better of the two.

AJ has better hands and is more athletic can go up and grab the ball better too.  

JJ can break tackles but it seems he takes plays off at times.  Has had a few drops too.  

I will take AJ.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 14, 2010)

sleeze said:


> JJ is a big physical WR,,,but i think AJ is the better of the two.
> 
> AJ has better hands and it more athletic can go up and grab the ball better too.
> 
> ...



Nuff said


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 14, 2010)

sleeze said:


> JJ is a big physical WR,,,but i think AJ is the better of the two.
> 
> AJ has better hands and is more athletic can go up and grab the ball better too.
> 
> ...



I would say that is a pretty fair analysis. I would take Julio physically with the Ball but AJ seems to make the catches more often and runs better routes. I like what I am seeing with Bama's receivers and their talent. As far as RB's there is no comparison between the one two punch of Ingram and Richardson.JMHO


----------



## sleeze (Jun 14, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I would say that is a pretty fair analysis. I would take Julio physically with the Ball but AJ seems to make the catches more often and runs better routes. I like what I am seeing with Bama's receivers and their talent. As far as RB's there is no comparison between the one two punch of Ingram and Richardson.JMHO



RB's there is NO comparison like you said........Bama's is better hands down.

I think Bama's Maze has a lot of talent.........but i think UGA's Orson Charles is a better tight end than any Bama has on there roster.  Recievers/TE's i say wash.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 14, 2010)

sleeze said:


> RB's there is NO comparison like you said........Bama's is better hands down.
> 
> I think Bama's Maze has a lot of talent.........but i think UGA's Orson Charles is a better tight end than anything Bama has on there roster.  Recievers/TE's i say wash.



I would agree with you about OC as a tight end. Preston Dial really needs to step up this year for Bama and fill the gap left by Peek.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 14, 2010)

sleeze said:


> JJ is a big physical WR,,,but i think AJ is the better of the two.
> 
> AJ has better hands and is more athletic can go up and grab the ball better too.
> 
> ...



I can see why you might say that, and JJ has been known to drop a few easy ones,...but before you say AJ has better hands,...go back and look at 2008 SECC, especially the 3rd quarter, JJ made plenty of tough catches in traffic and taking some pretty good shots from your gators, and still fell forward...
So your vote is for AJ as the better receiver, but Who would you rather defend?


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 14, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Nuff said


 Another brilliant contribution...


----------



## sleeze (Jun 14, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I can see why you might say that, and JJ has been known to drop a few easy ones,...but before you say AJ has better hands,...go back and look at 2008 SECC, especially the 3rd quarter, JJ made plenty of tough catches in traffic and taking some pretty good shots from your gators, and still fell forward...
> So your vote is for AJ as the better receiver, but Who would you rather defend?



You mention the 08 champ game.  JJ had a good game but..I also remember JJ getting caught from behind in the 08 game too.  Florida was pretty much set out to stop the run(like always). But we all know that if Bama can run on you then its gonna be a loooooooongggg day for your defense,,,,it opens up the pass,,,hence opens up seams for your receivers and opens up playaction.

AJ had a better overall year than JJ.  You see i am looking at the whole season.    

I think AJ strikes more fear in opposing teams more than JJ.

AJ, imo, wants it more, doesn't take plays off and is not scared to do what it takes to help his team to win.....

JJ on the other hand has depended on his size since HS.

I would rather defend JJ


----------



## DeWalt (Jun 15, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Another brilliant contribution...






You owe me a keyboard...


----------



## DSGB (Jun 15, 2010)

I would take AJ over JJ - he just gets it done on a more consistent basis. He has almost twice as many TD's in the last two years, while missing three games last season (Julio did miss one). Both of their numbers were down last season, but JJ's more than AJ.

How many blocked field goals did JJ have? 

I wouldn't mind having either on my team.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 15, 2010)

Alabama is a place WR's go to die, its just that simple.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 15, 2010)

DSGB said:


> I would take AJ over JJ - he just gets it done on a more consistent basis. He has almost twice as many TD's in the last two years, while missing three games last season (Julio did miss one). Both of their numbers were down last season, but JJ's more than AJ.
> 
> How many blocked field goals did JJ have?
> 
> I wouldn't mind having either on my team.



JJ would have blocked one for sure,...had MT. Cody not gotten it first....


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 15, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Alabama is a place WR's go to die, its just that simple.





We've always been run first, definitely not a receiver's university and therefore haven't recruited the top receivers...but you tellin me JJ is dieing? He, Maze and two rookies are going to change the way you view BAMA   receivers


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 15, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Alabama is a place WR's go to die, its just that simple.



And Tennessee is where they go to join a gang and eventually die in prison.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 15, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Yes you make your self look like a fool. You make up stuff and say that I said it but you can't show me where I said it.
> 
> Big surprise you know your wrong so you give up and call me names  . I was really hoping you would show me some of my homer statements or explain to me how UGA ran the ball easily on UF's defense last year. I thought maybe you would show me where I said " UGA could not do anything on the ground against UF  " but I geuss it's hard when it's something you made up in your head.



Look, anybody that has ever read even one of your posts knows that you are a Florida homer.  Just about any post in this thread is proof of that.  Take your pick.  It's kind of hard to choose just one.  Go back and read your own posts.  Just about every single one of them is predicated on the same things; UF is awsome and everything that they do is awsome, and everything that UGA does is second rate, you know football very, very well, and any UGA fan that doesn't let you just run wild in here is a homer and doesn't know what they are talking about.

Think about it, you don't like what I say so you go so far as to call me a fool.  The arrogance and ignorance there are almost too much to be believed.  I had a hard time believing that it wasn't all an act just for this forum but you've just about got me convinced that that really is who you are.

You talked about UF holding UGA to under their average.  What's your point?  That UGA did not run the ball fairly well against UF?  Be honest with yourself, does gaining over 100 yards on the ground constitute a struggle running the ball?

That's generally  seen as the measure of whether or not your ground game was successful, whether or not you went over 100.  So either you were bragging on UF holding UGA to 121, which makes you look a little silly, or you were saying that 121 yards is a crappy output.  They were your words so save me all the mewing about me making stuff up.

Your problem is, you think a lot more of yourself than you should.  Big mouth Florida fans are a dime a dozen.  It will be interesting to see if you are this outspoken and arrogant when Florida starts to slip.  It's interesting that you complain about name calling after you called me a fool (a pretty serious insult) not once what twice. The fact that you would be that insulting over something like this just tells me what you are.  I can promise you that you wouldn't call me a fool to my face.

I hate Florida, I love UGA.  You're just gonna have to find a way to live with that.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Look, anybody that has ever read even one of your posts knows that you are a Florida homer.  Just about any post in this thread is proof of that.  Take your pick.  It's kind of hard to choose just one.  Go back and read your own posts.  Just about every single one of them is predicated on the same things; UF is awsome and everything that they do is awsome, and everything that UGA does is second rate, you know football very, very well, and any UGA fan that doesn't let you just run wild in here is a homer and doesn't know what they are talking about.
> 
> Think about it, you don't like what I say so you go so far as to call me a fool.  The arrogance and ignorance there are almost too much to be believed.  I had a hard time believing that it wasn't all an act just for this forum but you've just about got me convinced that that really is who you are.
> 
> ...



Show me a few of these homer post I have. You keep saying I have a ton of homer post but you can't show me any of them. 

What did your thoughts on  Joe Cox and UGA winning the SEC championship make you look like ? If it's not a fool them what? 

You said "When we ran the ball against UF, we did so pretty easily. "
I posted the stats to show you that you were wrong.  I never said UGA struggled running the ball again UF but they sure did not run the ball on UF easily. 121 yards per game would have ranked them at 92nd in the nation , so 121 yards in one game is not that good. 

110 out of 120 teams averaged more then 100 rushing yards per game . So I don't think gaining over 100 yards in 1 game is that big of a deal. 
http://web1.ncaa.org/mfb/natlRank.jsp?year=2009&rpt=IA_teamrush&site=org&div=IA&dest=O

There are tons of big mouth UGA fans too. I don't care if you hate UF or not. I can't blame you for the way we have owned UGA in recent years .

So are you going to make your predictions ? Or maybe show me where I said " UGA could not do anything on the ground against UF "


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 15, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Show me a few of these homer post I have. You keep saying I have a ton of homer post but you can't show me any of them.
> 
> What did your thoughts on  Joe Cox and UGA winning the SEC championship make you look like ? If it's not a fool them what?
> 
> ...



We aren't getting anywhere.  I told you why you are a homer but you keep asking for individual examples.  I told you that every single post of yours is dripping with the same old tired garbage.  I can't think of one of your posts that isn't the rantings of a blue and orange kool aid drinker.

You just admitted that we didn't struggle to run the ball against UF, to not struggle at something is to do so easily.  See?

How do my posts make me look?  Like any other football fan.  I love my team so I say good things about them, I don't like rival teams so I post not so good things about them.

That's the way it is today, the way it was yesterday, and the way it will be tomorrow.  Let me go ahead and save you some trouble.  I don't know what you think you are gonna prove but you might as well just get used to it.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 15, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Another brilliant contribution...



Another smart-mouth comment.Expected.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 15, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Agreed, I was not knocking them,...but the question was asked as to who I would prefer,...unequivocally i would take JJ , Marquis and Peek over those players, and it is a no brainer that i would take Ingram and Richardson over any combo in College football,...Didn't Texas have teh #1 rated defense vs the run?...both of those guys rushed for over 100 yds,...and JJ vs. AJ? when JJ is healthy he is a dominant force, fast and physical, AJ is very good, elite in fact, but he would not fit as well as JJ in BAMA's style of football,...JJ single handedly won a game for us and was crucial in several others, and Ingram single handedly beat South Carolina, rushing the ball 5 straight plays.
> Ask the gators who they had rather defend,...AJ or JJ?
> (not rhetorical, I really would be interested to hear)



Yeah I knew you weren't.  Just setting the zealots straight.  I agree that Ingram and Richardson are the best.  I think King and Ealy are very good.

As for JJ and AJ.  I'll be honest, I haven't watched JJ a whole lot.  I think he is good but I don't think he is any better than AJ.  One thing I will say about AJ is that he is more fragile than JJ just because of the diffeence in the way they are built.  AJ is muscular but he is just naturally a lot more lean than JJ is.  They are both good players and anybody would take either one of them.  Well, most people would anyway.  I'm sure there is some moron sitting around somewhere saying that they wouldn't want one of them just because of what team they play for.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 15, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Only because your conference is pathetic and gives you no reason to be proud of it...don't worry the re-alignment will take care of the ACC for you.



like I said, the losers in the conference (ie. South Carolina) are always the ones talking up their conference because they have no personal accomplishments of their own to hang their hats on.

keep on chanting.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> We aren't getting anywhere.  I told you why you are a homer but you keep asking for individual examples.  I told you that every single post of yours is dripping with the same old tired garbage.  I can't think of one of your posts that isn't the rantings of a blue and orange kool aid drinker.
> 
> You just admitted that we didn't struggle to run the ball against UF, to not struggle at something is to do so easily.  See?
> 
> ...



If everyone of my post is  ahomer post then why can't you point some out? If I pick out some post of mine will you show me what I said that made me look like a homer?

So you think a team getting 120 rushing yards in one game means they ran the ball easily , when the average rushing team rushed for 149 yards per game ? 

So your post make you look like a homer ?


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 15, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Another smart-mouth comment.Expected.



Agreed


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey SGD,...you're a Marine right? I just finished a book by E.B.Sledge entitled "with the old breed" you should check it out, good read, something to do till kick off


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Ripper, you mean to say you got someone to read you that WHOLE book??


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 15, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Hey SGD,...you're a Marine right? I just finished a book by E.B.Sledge entitled "with the old breed" you should check it out, good read, something to do till kick off



Yeah man.  Thanks, I'll definitely get my hands on it.

If you enjoyed it, you'll probably also like "Why Marines Fight." and "Making of the Corps."  Both are good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 15, 2010)

ACguy said:


> If everyone of my post is  ahomer post then why can't you point some out? If I pick out some post of mine will you show me what I said that made me look like a homer?
> 
> So you think a team getting 120 rushing yards in one game means they ran the ball easily , when the average rushing team rushed for 149 yards per game ?
> 
> So your post make you look like a homer ?



OK man.  You know it all. I'm just not smart like you.  LOL.  YOu could probably beat me up too. Feel better?

You were right in one respect.  I was making a fool of myself; by arguing with somebody like you.  Savor your internet victory little gator homer.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 15, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Ripper, you mean to say you got someone to read you that WHOLE book??



Trust me sugar hill,...if I can slog through the drivel you put out, I can certainly handle the musings of a learned scholar...


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah man.  Thanks, I'll definitely get my hands on it.
> 
> If you enjoyed it, you'll probably also like "Why Marines Fight." and "Making of the Corps."  Both are good.



I'll check 'em out, thanks.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 16, 2010)

The amount that this forum has regressed over the past couple of years is immeasurable...


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 16, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> The amount that this forum has regressed over the past couple of years is immeasurable...


...well then, by all means, step up and contribute...


----------



## ACguy (Jun 17, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> OK man.  You know it all. I'm just not smart like you.  LOL.  YOu could probably beat me up too. Feel better?
> 
> You were right in one respect.  I was making a fool of myself; by arguing with somebody like you.  Savor your internet victory little gator homer.




 When looking at the facts 120 rushing yards in 1 game is not a big deal.  One player having 120 yards in a game would be a big deal but not a team. I am still waiting for you to show me some of my homer post. Must be alot hard to find them then you thought  .


----------



## DeWalt (Jun 17, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> The amount that this forum has regressed over the past couple of years is immeasurable...




What or who do you think attributed to this regression GD?


----------



## Rattlecrap (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey guys new to this thread and am frothing at the mouth for some Bulldog football, read all of your posts and thought I would add my little two cents.  
Runningbacks- Not to worried with our backs King has the experience and Ealey is a brute, my only concern with King is that he has been down with quite a few injuries in the past couple of years, and Ealey had a bit of fumbleidise last year.  But with another year behind them I think they should be a very strong point for us.  Also watch out for this Carlton Thomas kid, watched him the G-day tall and lanky and that dude can flat run.
Quarterbacks- Wow hard to say, Murray looked ok in the G-day  game but as previously posted I don't think we will know much about him until the season starts.
O-Line- Line should be pretty good, I think again we have been riddled with injury in the past so getting everyone back and healthy is key for our offense and Murray (assuming he will be the man come Sept).
Defense- To be honest I don't know enough to post on our defense I know they played well in the G-day game, but loosing Curran was huge and I am expecting a lot from Rambo this year, we will also miss Geno Atkins and Jeff Owens.
Recievers- In my opinion this is our strongest suit, with Green, King, Wooten and the new kid McGowan.  I really like Durham also I think he will be a very good target.
Special Teams- Are special teams are always pretty good and should be know different this year, Blair Walsh is a stud and I saw Bogotay he looks pretty good, I am also expecting Boykin to have a stellar year.
I love Coach Richts but he really needs to have a great year this year.

I would have to look at the other schedules for the SEC but I like Georgia to go 10-2 this year loosing to a good Auburn team at thier house and Florida because that receiver group can make even Brantley look like a star.  I am also worried about Arkansas and Mallet but I think at home we should be able to take care of business.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2010)

Rattlecrap said:


> Hey guys new to this thread and am frothing at the mouth for some Bulldog football, read all of your posts and thought I would add my little two cents.
> Runningbacks- Not to worried with our backs King has the experience and Ealey is a brute, my only concern with King is that he has been down with quite a few injuries in the past couple of years, and Ealey had a bit of fumbleidise last year.  But with another year behind them I think they should be a very strong point for us.  Also watch out for this Carlton Thomas kid, watched him the G-day tall and lanky and that dude can flat run.
> Quarterbacks- Wow hard to say, Murray looked ok in the G-day  game but as previously posted I don't think we will know much about him until the season starts.
> O-Line- Line should be pretty good, I think again we have been riddled with injury in the past so getting everyone back and healthy is key for our offense and Murray (assuming he will be the man come Sept).
> ...



I don't know who you meant but you must have Carlton Thomas mixed up with somebody else.  He is all of 5'7".  Also, special teams have been a problem lately.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Our special teams problem can be attributed to the DEPARTED John Fabris! The Ark. game should be a good one. We HAVE to run the ball and keep Mallett off the field.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 19, 2010)

My crystal ball sees between 4 and 6 losses for the Pups. Better days may be coming, but not this year.


----------



## Rattlecrap (Jun 19, 2010)

was pretty sure it was Thomas but could be wrong, I just remember seeing someone that looked like a fast moving blade of grass.  Sandhill I seriously hope you are wrong in your prediction that could make for a very long season.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 19, 2010)

Carlton Thomas?  5'7" with cleats on.


----------



## country boy (Jun 19, 2010)

ACguy give it up you're 100 percent right 121 yards by a team is not big deal. And anybody who thinks it is needs to rethink what they are saying. 
East
Florida 10-1
SC 8-3 (win tie breaker by beating UGA)
UGA 8-3
Tenn 7-4
UK 6-5
Vandy 6-5

Bama 10-1
LSU 9-2
Arkansa 9-2
Auburn 8-3 
Ole Miss 7-4
Miss St. 5-6


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> My crystal ball sees between 4 and 6 losses for the Pups. Better days may be coming, but not this year.



ACguy must have two accounts here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2010)

Rattlecrap said:


> was pretty sure it was Thomas but could be wrong, I just remember seeing someone that looked like a fast moving blade of grass.  Sandhill I seriously hope you are wrong in your prediction that could make for a very long season.



Oh Thomas has got speed to burn and is very shifty.  Those two attributes along with only being 5'7" would make him like a greased pig in the open field.  That's why it drives me nuts that we don't let him return punts or kickoffs.  It has to be that he has a fumble problem.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2010)

country boy said:


> ACguy give it up you're 100 percent right 121 yards by a team is not big deal. And anybody who thinks it is needs to rethink what they are saying.
> East
> Florida 10-1
> SC 8-3 (win tie breaker by beating UGA)
> ...



Never said it was a big deal.  Just saying that him acting as if they shut us down on the ground is homeric nonsense.  i didn't say that we dominated.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Sandhill Mike, if UGA has that many losses next year, Todd Grantham is gonna be the new head coach. There is NO reason for them to lose that many.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 19, 2010)

I doubt CMR gets the axe, that would be silly, but I think they have likely loses to SC, Ark, Fla and Auburn. Possible loses to Tenn and GT. I'm no Dawg fan, that's a given, but this is my best non-biased guess. Ga just has too many question marks on the defensive side and at QB to make a serious run this year.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Ofcourse a UF fan would say that. Just like UGA fans wished Reggie Ball coulda played another year.Our schedule is FULL of cupcakes too so I feel confident in stating what I said earlier.If our offensive line can't be dominating from the get go you could be right about SC and Ark.


----------



## DeWalt (Jun 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Never said it was a big deal.  Just saying that him acting as if they shut us down on the ground is *homeric* nonsense.  i didn't say that we dominated.





homeric...1 : of, relating to, or characteristic of the Greek poet Homer, his age, or his writings 2 : of epic proportions : heroic <Homeric  feats of reporting ...

Guess whose this quote this is...... "*Be careful trying to use those big words. You might hurt yourself*".


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 20, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> homeric...1 : of, relating to, or characteristic of the Greek poet Homer, his age, or his writings 2 : of epic proportions : heroic <Homeric  feats of reporting ...
> 
> Guess whose this quote this is...... "*Be careful trying to use those big words. You might hurt yourself*".



Guess whose this quote this is? LOL?  I don't know Earnest T, who done did be said that?  LOL.

   You and liljoey should date.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I doubt CMR gets the axe, that would be silly,
> .


 
Care to expand on exactly why you believe that?


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Care to expand on exactly why you believe that?



Because if the powers that be at UGa would fire a coach with a proven record of success (even though they haven't won the big one) due to a down year, they would have to be complete idiots and I don't think they are.


----------



## DeWalt (Jun 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You and liljoey should date.



Hey Barney Fwank, I don't think I care to know about yer relationship with liljoey, but leave me outta yer little fantasies.... 

Homie don't play dat.....


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 20, 2010)

country boy said:


> ACguy give it up you're 100 percent right 121 yards by a team is not big deal. And anybody who thinks it is needs to rethink what they are saying.
> East
> Florida 10-1
> SC 8-3 (win tie breaker by beating UGA)
> ...



You have lost your mind????, SC is gonna go 8-3 and beat UGA??? You need to seek professional mental help if you believe that 
And Fl will not go 10-1, I say 7-4, They will loose to Al, LSU  Ga, and Fsu


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 20, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Hey Barney Fwank, I don't think I care to know about yer relationship with liljoey, but leave me outta yer little fantasies....
> 
> Homie don't play dat.....



That was stupid.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 20, 2010)

bilgerat said:


> You have lost your mind????, SC is gonna go 8-3 and beat UGA??? You need to seek professional mental help if you believe that
> And Fl will not go 10-1, I say 7-4, They will loose to Al, LSU  Ga, and Fsu



You like a little hot sauce on your crow?  For future reference.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 20, 2010)

How can you have a proven record of success but not win the big one? Saban did it in 2 years and Sailor Mouth Meyer did it in three and if he's not embarassed by that he should be. His virtual wasting of the last two years when EVERYONE but he knew that he had to make a DC change has left me with serious doubts about his abilities.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 20, 2010)

country boy said:


> ACguy give it up you're 100 percent right 121 yards by a team is not big deal. And anybody who thinks it is needs to rethink what they are saying.
> East
> Florida 10-1
> SC 8-3 (win tie breaker by beating UGA)
> ...





Man, we are only playing 11 games this year???


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 23, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Because if the powers that be at UGa would fire a coach with a proven record of success (even though they haven't won the big one) due to a down year, they would have to be complete idiots and I don't think they are.



Wow. That makes two instances of common ground now in less than a week. I don't like this at all....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 23, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> How can you have a proven record of success but not win the big one? Saban did it in 2 years and Sailor Mouth Meyer did it in three and if he's not embarassed by that he should be. His virtual wasting of the last two years when EVERYONE but he knew that he had to make a DC change has left me with serious doubts about his abilities.



Are you kidding me SHD? Seriously? So winning a Nat'l Champ game is the ONLY measure of success? Come on man. That's just crazy. In that case, there are a LOT of deadbeat coaches out there.

In 9 years, the man has accumulated 90 wins. He has won 2 SEC championships and played for a 3rd. He has won 2 Sugar Bowls and played for a 3rd. He is being absolutely hammered when his team fails to win 10 games in a season. And all of this while playing in the SEC no less. That in itself is a proven record of success.

But let's break this down into averages over his 9 year tenure, shall we?

CMR lead UGA teams are averaging 10 wins a year, 1 SEC Championship game appearance every 3 years, and a BCS bowl appearance every 3 years. He's 2 for 3 in SEC Champ games and he's 2 for 3 in BCS bowl games. Not really something to snub a nose at....


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 23, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Wow. That makes two instances of common ground now in less than a week. I don't like this at all....



I'm sorry, I'll try not to do it again.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 23, 2010)

bilgerat said:


> I predict the Dawgs and the Tide to meet in the SEC championship undefeted , ranked #1 and #2 and UGA to win by 4!!!!!!!
> Mark My words.



Smoke on the water...  Fire in the sky...

Roll another one...

RTR


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Are you kidding me SHD? Seriously? So winning a Nat'l Champ game is the ONLY measure of success? Come on man. That's just crazy. In that case, there are a LOT of deadbeat coaches out there.
> 
> In 9 years, the man has accumulated 90 wins. He has won 2 SEC championships and played for a 3rd. He has won 2 Sugar Bowls and played for a 3rd. He is being absolutely hammered when his team fails to win 10 games in a season. And all of this while playing in the SEC no less. That in itself is a proven record of success.
> 
> ...



Adam it's no use man.  Too many people have listened to the talking heads for way too long.  They think they have a right to expect a NC.  We all want one but thinking that you are entitled to one is another matter.  I'm not picking on SHD.  Read some of the posts around here.  

Part of it is the fact that three different SEC coaches have won them in the last three years.  Take into account that Meyer and Saban have both won two each and the insanity level grows exponentially.  Now all of the sudden, these people think that winning a NC is the norm and what should be expected.

All the talk about how much better Les Miles supposedly was as a coach a few years ago just goes to show you how ridiculous the whole thing is.  Nobody in their right mind would want El Sobrerro over CMR.  I do want a NC and we have underachieved but people are also extremely spoiled.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 24, 2010)

OK Blacksmoke, if either Saban or Meyer or any other coach in the SEC wins a NC before CMR, will you still be saying how good a coach he is.SGD, I don't think it's the norm, I just believe that CMR is getting out coached and out recruited and the proof is starting to pile up.The Hat was just fortunate to win it. I dare say you will NEVER see another NC team with TWO losses ( losing in OT doesn't change the fact either).


----------



## ACguy (Jun 24, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> ACguy must have two accounts here.



When are you going to tell us your predictions? Atleast give us your predictions for the east. You keep commenting on the Gator fans predictions but you will not make your own  . 



South GA Dawg said:


> Never said it was a big deal.  Just saying that him acting as if they shut us down on the ground is homeric nonsense.  i didn't say that we dominated.



I have never said we shut you down. You claimed that UGA ran the ball easily on UF and UF held UGA to 121 yards witch almost every college football team averaged that many yards per game .


----------



## ACguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Sandhill Mike, if UGA has that many losses next year, Todd Grantham is gonna be the new head coach. There is NO reason for them to lose that many.



How good do you think UGA will do this year ? I would geuss the over/under for UGA's wins would be about 8 like last year. CMR will still be the HC even if UGA has a losing record this year . Too many fans are happy with his results.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 24, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> OK Blacksmoke, if either Saban or Meyer or any other coach in the SEC wins a NC before CMR, will you still be saying how good a coach he is.



Dude, I don't care what coach wins a NC before Richt. That still doesn't change the fact that he is a good coach. He faces some of the best coaches in the game on a regular basis and some of the best teams in the game on a regular basis. He has still compiled a record that is worthy of calling him a good coach. 

Listen, I want a NC just as bad as you do. Believe me on that. But like Brad said, it isn't owed to us. Most teams are lucky to even smell a BCS game, much less a NC game. UGA has been as close to a NC appearance as anyone can get in '07. We went 11-2 and missed a chance at the SEC because of a loss to UT. But there is no doubt in my mind that we were playing better ball than anyone in the country by the end of the season. But instead of us getting a chance with 2 losses, LSU beats UT and gets the BCS bid and wins the NC as a 2 loss team. It very easily could have been us there, but we didn't get the break that they got. Titles are about more than just talent or coaching. I don't care what anyone says, but there is luck factored into every single equation. 

Richt has the ability to take these kids to championship levels. He has the character to attract a lot of kids to our University. He brought this program back from mediocrity and has kept us as a perennial top 10 program since he's been in Athens.

Richt had a horrible year last year by his standards. His 1st "bad" season in Athens. He wiped out the defensive staff just like we all wanted him to do. Did he do it one year too late? Most fans will say yes. He could have done it after the '08 season, but remember then he was just one year removed from that '07 team that we all loved. You have to give the guy another year to try and right the ship. He did that. Martinez couldn't cut it. Richt went out and found one of the best coaches that he could find. Todd Grantham, while still very early and premature, seems like one heck of a defensive coach to me. You can see it in his eye and hear it in his voice that he is passionate about what he does. And it's rubbing off on the players if you haven't noticed. Read the interviews. They all sound excited about what is going on over at the Butts-Mehre and they are ready to bring a new intensity to the field. That is the EXACT move that Richt needed to make. He knows that his personality will not let him project that intensity to those guys. Yes, he gets lively and fired up in practices, but his demeanor is still calm and collected in any situation. Enter Grantham, who's voice bellowing across the field will make you hair stand up. He's going to get all over the kids and make them earn their keep. He's no Erk Russell, but he has that edge. That demeanor. Well spoken at times, but you know he's mean. He's coached the pros and knows what it takes to get there. He's learned from some great defensive minds. I think Richt got a STEAL in Todd Grantham.

The other hires he made make that exact same impression on me. He hired fundamentally strong guys that play hard nosed, aggressive defense. Lakatos is getting a lot praise from the players saying he makes them work, but he's very knowledgeable and they like playing for him. Warren Belin put LBs into the NFL from Vandy. Yes, Vandy. 

My reason for that spill is to portray that Richt knows what he needs to do in Athens. He did exactly what the fans wanted to see. He did exactly what the administration and boosters wanted to do. He brought in tough, respected coaches and is letting them do their thing. He knows that he is an offensive minded person. He's letting them lead the defense. 

His recruiting is still strong. We have some great recruiters on both sides of the ball. Garner is no question great at his job. Grantham is quickly proving that he can bring in kids that want to play in his defense. Bobo and McClendon are great recruiters for these young guys too. Searles as well. But mainly he brought in new coaches that can help us win, and winning is THE best recruiter. Win games and compete for SEC titles and the recruiting will take care of itself.


Ok, rant over.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Very good post Adam..... pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Rant well taken.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 24, 2010)

ACguy, I KNOW you're just trying to yank my chain. If UGA just wins 8 again next year, CMR is done.It will be because of the drop off in donations more than anything else.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dude, I don't care what coach wins a NC before Richt. That still doesn't change the fact that he is a good coach. He faces some of the best coaches in the game on a regular basis and some of the best teams in the game on a regular basis. He has still compiled a record that is worthy of calling him a good coach.
> 
> Listen, I want a NC just as bad as you do. Believe me on that. But like Brad said, it isn't owed to us. Most teams are lucky to even smell a BCS game, much less a NC game. UGA has been as close to a NC appearance as anyone can get in '07. We went 11-2 and missed a chance at the SEC because of a loss to UT. But there is no doubt in my mind that we were playing better ball than anyone in the country by the end of the season. But instead of us getting a chance with 2 losses, LSU beats UT and gets the BCS bid and wins the NC as a 2 loss team. It very easily could have been us there, but we didn't get the break that they got. Titles are about more than just talent or coaching. I don't care what anyone says, but there is luck factored into every single equation.
> 
> ...



The defense rests.  It is so good to hear from somebody who has got a hold on reality.  Great post.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2010)

ACguy said:


> When are you going to tell us your predictions? Atleast give us your predictions for the east. You keep commenting on the Gator fans predictions but you will not make your own  .
> 
> 
> 
> I have never said we shut you down. You claimed that UGA ran the ball easily on UF and UF held UGA to 121 yards witch almost every college football team averaged that many yards per game .



Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.  Here's a prediction for you.  Any time UGA does something good this year, ACguy will minimize and discredit it. All the while trumpeting how objective and free of bias he thinks he is and how more people on this forum should be like him.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.  Here's a prediction for you.  Any time UGA does something good this year, ACguy will minimize and discredit it. All the while trumpeting how objective and free of bias he thinks he is and how more people on this forum should be like him.



I looked up the worst team in the SEC Vandy , to see how many games they rushed for more then 121 yards in last year. Turns out they ran for more then 121 yards in 9 of their 12 games  . 

Still to scared to tell us what your predictions are  . Nothings new .


----------



## ACguy (Jun 25, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> ACguy, I KNOW you're just trying to yank my chain. If UGA just wins 8 again next year, CMR is done.It will be because of the drop off in donations more than anything else.



I am not yanking your chain. Just look how much these other UGA fans love CMR. I think CMR will fire Bobo if the team does not get better in the next 2 years . How many wins do you think UGA will win this year ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I looked up the worst team in the SEC Vandy , to see how many games they rushed for more then 121 yards in last year. Turns out they ran for more then 121 yards in 9 of their 12 games  .
> 
> Still to scared to tell us what your predictions are  . Nothings new .



Little dude you'll never see the day that anything about a flea like you would scare me.  

I bet ESPN is knocking down your door for you to come work for them.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 25, 2010)

SGD - Now I don't know ACguy, and we don't consult one another about posting. It's clear that you don't particularly like his posts (or mine either for that matter), but you might want to step back from the computer for a minute and take a look at what you post. So many times your only response is to denigrate the poster instead of addressing the message. Maybe that's a factor in what goes around and comes around.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> SGD - Now I don't know ACguy, and we don't consult one another about posting. It's clear that you don't particularly like his posts (or mine either for that matter), but you might want to step back from the computer for a minute and take a look at what you post. So many times your only response is to denigrate the poster instead of addressing the message. Maybe that's a factor in what goes around and comes around.



I'll concede that.  I go overboard sometimes for sure.  Often times it happens before I even realize it.  But I'm not gonna accept that I do anything that others here aren't guilty of themselves.  That doesn't mean it's ok for me to do it, I'm just saying.  I have been guilty of saying things that I have no business saying before but in general I think my "denegrating" of the poster is pretty mild.  It's usually something like "junior" or telling them that it was a dumb post.  ACguy went so far as to call me a FOOL.  More than once.  You may dissagree due to the fact that you are a Florida fan but I think that's a bit more harsh and more serious than telling somebody that they don't know what they are talking about or that they made a dumb post.  But a lot of your attitude about that is probably colored by what team you root for and what team you don't like.

As for not liking his posts, it's his attitude and his blind spot about his own faults that are annoying.  I really don't care weather he likes what I say or whether or not he thinks my opinions have merit.  I don't know him, I'll probably never meet him, and in 20 years it won't matter what I said or didn't say to him on this forum.  I guarantee you that none of us will be on this forum in 20 years so in a way it's like ACguy doesn't even exist.  It's just fun to rile him up because he thinks so highly of himself.  Or at least that's how it comes across.

As for your posts, I really don't have the huge problem that you seem so determined to believe that I have with you.  You seem like a cool guy and I actually enjoy a lot of your posts.

Here's the thing, I admit that I go overboard sometimes just because I love football and like talking about it.  Being something of a bad guy on the forum is kind o fun too because it is so far from who I am in real life that it's funny to watch how real some of yall think it is and how literally you take it.  Lanier spots of all people basically told me that I was a bad person once.  LOL.  Whatever.  Who I am and who some of you rival fans think I am are like night and day.  Don't believe me?  Just ask around.  

I'll say this and hush, I really don't want to personally insult anybody or make anybody seriously mad or anything.  So to anybody that I has taken any of this seriously or like it was for real and has gotten really offended by it, I apologize.  That's for real.  But I think there is probably blame to go around where that's concerned.  I'm not mad at anybody so anybody who is mad about something that I have said is taking it more to heart than I am and can just realize that I didn't mean any real harm.

Whew!!  Kumbaya moment is over, your team is joke and your coach's breath smells like a hog pen.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 26, 2010)

> Whew!! Kumbaya moment is over, your team is joke and your coach's breath smells like a hog pen.



ahh, that's more like it.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Little dude you'll never see the day that anything about a flea like you would scare me.
> 
> I bet ESPN is knocking down your door for you to come work for them.



Atleast tell me some facts to prove that UGA ran the ball easily on UF last year like you said. What they did agianst UF was nothing special considering Vandy did better in 9 of thier 12 games. You may not be scared of me and you shouldn't be. But you are scared to tell us your predictions. It probly has to do with had bad your predictions were last year.  ESPN is not knockiing down my door . There are alot of people out there that know more then me, your just not one of them as we found out last year . Now you will not even tell me how you disagree with me  . 

 What part of my predictions do you disagree with ? UGA? SC? UF?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Atleast tell me some facts to prove that UGA ran the ball easily on UF last year like you said. What they did agianst UF was nothing special considering Vandy did better in 9 of thier 12 games. You may not be scared of me and you shouldn't be. But you are scared to tell us your predictions. It probly has to do with had bad your predictions were last year.  ESPN is not knockiing down my door . There are alot of people out there that know more then me, your just not one of them as we found out last year . Now you will not even tell me how you disagree with me  .
> 
> What part of my predictions do you disagree with ? UGA? SC? UF?



Read carefully...I...don't...care...and...you ...don't...matter.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 26, 2010)

Ouch, SGD, you 're gonna hurt that guy's self esteem.No wait a minute, he's a Gaytor fan.


----------



## DeWalt (Jun 26, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Atleast tell me some facts to prove that UGA ran the ball easily on UF last year like you said. What they did agianst UF was nothing special considering Vandy did better in 9 of thier 12 games. You may not be scared of me and you shouldn't be. But you are scared to tell us your predictions. It probly has to do with had bad your predictions were last year.  ESPN is not knockiing down my door . There are alot of people out there that know more then me, your just not one of them as we found out last year . Now you will not even tell me how you disagree with me  .
> 
> What part of my predictions do you disagree with ? UGA? SC? UF?



*He don't need no stinkin facts........he gots insults and his little Pep Squad....*.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *He don't need no stinkin facts........he gots insults and his little Pep Squad....*.



You know I'm your hero.


----------



## DeWalt (Jun 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You know I'm your hero.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Ouch, SGD, you 're gonna hurt that guy's self esteem.No wait a minute, he's a Gaytor fan.



Houses of the Holy is a great record but that avatar is creepy.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Read carefully...I...don't...care...and...you ...don't...matter.



This thread is called "My SEC predictions". So are you going to make yours ? You think I am full of my , so tell me how I am wrong. Maybe you will do a better job then you did last year  .


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Houses of the Holy is a great record but that avatar is creepy.


 

I made a comment to that same effect on another thread LOL


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> This thread is called "My SEC predictions". So are you going to make yours ? You think I am full of my , so tell me how I am wrong. Maybe you will do a better job then you did last year  .



You need a life.  Nobody here is worried or "scared" about what I said a year ago.  You are the only one that cares.  Nobody else.  Just you.  I said that UGA would win the east last year.  So what?  I was wrong.  Keep making predictions and you wil be wrong a time or ten.  I know that you can't get over it but nobody else cares.  I'm not embarrassed that I said my team would win when some big mouth rival fan was calling them out.


This year I have no idea.  I think it's pretty open.  I know that you think UF will win every one of their games 100 to nothing but they aren't gonna be as good as they were last year.  I think everybody has a shot in the east this year.  

You wanted to know so here we go.  Your posts are all filled with how UF can do no wrong and UGA can't do anything right.  If that's not a homer I don't know what is.  Plus the way that you seriously think you are a gift to this forum is just obnoxious.  You aren't cool.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 27, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You need a life.  Nobody here is worried or "scared" about what I said a year ago.  You are the only one that cares.  Nobody else.  Just you.  I said that UGA would win the east last year.  So what?  I was wrong.  Keep making predictions and you wil be wrong a time or ten.  I know that you can't get over it but nobody else cares.  I'm not embarrassed that I said my team would win when some big mouth rival fan was calling them out.
> 
> 
> This year I have no idea.  I think it's pretty open. * I know that you think UF will win every one of their games 100 to nothing* but they aren't gonna be as good as they were last year.  I think everybody has a shot in the east this year.
> ...



Of course I am going to be wrong , I make alot of predictions. Last year every predictions I remember you making turned out wrong. I geuss you have learned your lesson. 

Where did I say UF would win every game ?  You really like making stuff up  . Last year did I not predict UGA to do better then they did , but yet you claim that I say UGA can't do anything right ? 

Show me a couple of these posts please  . Last year you said the samething in the Joe Cox thread but I turned out to be right .


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Of course I am going to be wrong , I make alot of predictions. Last year every predictions I remember you making turned out wrong. I geuss you have learned your lesson.
> 
> Where did I say UF would win every game ?  You really like making stuff up  . Last year did I not predict UGA to do better then they did , but yet you claim that I say UGA can't do anything right ?
> 
> Show me a couple of these posts please  . Last year you said the samething in the Joe Cox thread but I turned out to be right .



Does this really mean that much to you?


----------



## ACguy (Jun 27, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Does this really mean that much to you?



Didn't want to make anything else up ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Didn't want to make anything else up ?



It's not my problem that you take everything literally.  I know you didn't actually utter the words, "UF will win every game by 100 points and UGA can't do anything right."  You do realize that I was saying that is inferred by the way that you act, right?  Is that really that hard for you to understand?

I could probably split hairs like that with you for another 20 years as every single word would be disected and argued over but I really don't care man.  Welcome to the ignore list.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 27, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's not my problem that you take everything literally.  I know you didn't actually utter the words, "UF will win every game by 100 points and UGA can't do anything right."  You do realize that I was saying that is inferred by the way that you act, right?  Is that really that hard for you to understand?
> 
> I could probably split hairs like that with you for another 20 years as every single word would be disected and argued over but I really don't care man.  Welcome to the ignore list.



 What ever makes you feel better boy.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What ever makes you feel better boy.



You are pretty obnoxious dude. Nobody else seems to give 2 rips about this dead horse you keep beating. Just being honest. But different strokes for different folks I guess 


Oh yea, and UF sucks!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 27, 2010)

I keep logging in to find something of substance in the forum and all i keep reading is the same old material with absolutely no substance. Hey Mods, do you think it would be possible to get proside and kevina back on here to breath some life back into this forum?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I keep logging in to find something of substance in the forum and all i keep reading is the same old material with absolutely no substance. Hey Mods, do you think it would be possible to get proside and kevina back on here to breath some life back into this forum?



Yeah that would sure bring back the substance.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 27, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that would sure bring back the substance.



Anything is better than someone constantly looking for and asking for, in every other post, a prediction that he obviously is not going to get.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Anything is better than someone constantly looking for and asking for, in every other post, a prediction that he obviously is not going to get.



I know right?  I never thought I would miss proside.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 27, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know right?  I never thought I would miss proside.



it is starting to remind me of a kids playground around here with all the my daddy can beat up your daddy comparisons. The season can't get here fast enough to put some of these posters back in the woodwork where they belong. By the way, I heard one of the writers for the Gators on the radio the other day say that the best thing that happened to the Gators last year was Bama beating them. I had to laugh at that and think to myself, that should have been the worse thing because that cost them a National title and their first undefeated season. Wonder what the thinking is behind the comment. Did it wake the Mighty gators up?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2010)

fairhope said:


> it is starting to remind me of a kids playground around here with all the my daddy can beat up your daddy comparisons. The season can't get here fast enough to put some of these posters back in the woodwork where they belong. By the way, I heard one of the writers for the Gators on the radio the other day say that the best thing that happened to the Gators last year was Bama beating them. I had to laugh at that and think to myself, that should have been the worse thing because that cost them a National title and their first undefeated season. Wonder what the thinking is behind the comment. Did it wake the Mighty gators up?



Yeah that is pretty ridiculous.  As if now UF will be better for having been beaten by Bama.  It's amazing the way people can twist logic when it comes to sports.   And I think a lot of people feel the same way you do about the state of the forum.  I have begun to feel that way myself.  Arguing sports really isn't any fun when it gets like that.  A lot of the regulars don't even post anymore and I understand why.


----------

